# Вынужденная нагрузка на позвоночник. Чем можно помочь?



## Елена Чикова (29 Фев 2012)

Доброго времени, наши уважаемые и любимые Доктора. Случилось так, что мою дочь, ей 11 месяцев, положили в больницу, а поскольку я пока не могу уделять ей должного внимания, с ней лег муж. И вот к ночи ближе позвонил и сказал, что оттуда он вряд ли выйдет своими ногами, начала сильно болеть спина от шеи до копчика. Проблема в том, что Настя не слезает с рук, засыпает только у него на плече и только тогда, когда он ходит. Он и раньше иногда жаловался на боли в спине, но к врачу не спешил и даже мой печальный опыт научил его только говорить: "Вот ты вылечишься, я и пойду по врачам". Да и такой нагрузки, 10 кг. живого веса, в течении всего дня он еще не испытывал. Помогите пожалуйста, посоветуйте, как сейчас можно облегчить его состояние? Может какие лекарства попить или проколоть? Заранее говорю "Спасибо", знаю, что Вы не можете не помочь, Вы еще никому не отказывали. Вы замечательные люди , были бы все медики такие же, цены бы не было нашей медицине.
P.S. Совет поменьше носить Настю на руках не подойдет. Неважное состояние, плюс ей сейчас колят антибиотики, очень болючие, плюс новая обстановка... С рук не слезет.
С уважением, Елена.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Фев 2012)

Передайте ему свои препараты нестероидные противовоспалительные и в киоске на первом этаже больницы пусть порпоует одеть корсет, будет легче.


----------



## Елена Чикова (29 Фев 2012)

Спасибо, Федор Петрович. Забыла написать, голова совсем не варит, что у него есть хронический гастрит. Не сильно это ударит по его желудку?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Фев 2012)

И его таблетки от гастрита Омез, утром и вечером.
И НПВП из второй группы (Найз, Целебрекс, Аркоксия), Хорошо Немесил в порошке.


----------



## Елена Чикова (29 Фев 2012)

Федор Петрович, низкий поклон Вам!


----------

